# Broken Heels



## Maelstrom (25 Nov 2010)

In June 2010 I broke both my heel bones, my BMQ scheduled for Aug 02nd was pushed back to Jan 10th 2011. Currently I am on my feet walking, working on cardio and, soon to be running I hope. The recruiting centre is asking for clearance from my surgeon, but I need to get this myself. My surgeon is a busy man and doesn't draft letters himself, so I need to present something to him on this Monday Nov 29th. 

So I will either get a yea or ney for a Jan 10th start. Can anyone give me some direction as to what to put in the letter so the doctor can sign off? should I bring a second letter with a fill in the date for future clearance if I don't get Jan 10th?


Thank you for any suggestions/help


----------



## TRYHARD2001 (25 Nov 2010)

How does one go about breaking both heel bones? I've heard of it happening in IED incidents overseas, but never civvie side.


----------



## Maelstrom (25 Nov 2010)

Backpacking Germany and exploring Dusseldorf. Slightly tipsy and was on a walkway/ledge without a railing, and the rain didn't help much. Slipped off the edge and fell 14 feet onto cobblestone or concrete, cant quite remember. But both heels broke and the krankenwagen took me to some lovely German nurses  ;D


----------



## IBM (25 Nov 2010)

Maelstrom said:
			
		

> In June 2010 I broke both my heel bones, my BMQ scheduled for Aug 02nd was pushed back to Jan 10th 2011. Currently I am on my feet walking, working on cardio and, soon to be running I hope. The recruiting centre is asking for clearance from my surgeon, but I need to get this myself. My surgeon is a busy man and doesn't draft letters himself, so I need to present something to him on this Monday Nov 29th.
> 
> So I will either get a yea or ney for a Jan 10th start. Can anyone give me some direction as to what to put in the letter so the doctor can sign off? should I bring a second letter with a fill in the date for future clearance if I don't get Jan 10th?
> 
> ...



I don't think you need too write too much for him to sign off on. A simple typed up letter saying that he thinks you have healed enough to do strenuous physical activities would be fine.

As to whether you will get on the Jan BMQ course... well, I don't think anyone here can give you a definite answer. I would say if you don't have a route letter, which will give you all the instructions on what to bring etc. and what not, in your hand by Xmas than most likely you'll have to be loaded on to a later course. In the meantime this web page should help you get started if you are keen:

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp


----------



## Maelstrom (25 Nov 2010)

IBM said:
			
		

> I don't think you need too write too much for him to sign off on. A simple typed up letter saying that he thinks you have healed enough to do strenuous physical activities would be fine.



hmm strenuous... maybe I should include weight-bearing due to ruck marches. 

I guess another question is should I write it in first person perspective for the Doc? 


ie. 

I believe __________ has healed from his injuries to both heel bones and is physically cleared to preform in sports and strenuous activities on Jan 10th 2010.


----------



## IBM (25 Nov 2010)

If you are just going to hand him a pre-typed letter to sign on the spot it would make sense to write it in 1st person. Since you said he's a busy man I think he'd probably prefer that.

Ruck marching would probably be the activity that would test your feet the most on BMQ. If you don't think you'd be ready for that by Jan then there's nothing wrong with waiting for a later course. No sense trying to force yourself only to get hurt again & then have to be taken off course.


----------



## Maelstrom (25 Nov 2010)

IBM said:
			
		

> Ruck marching would probably be the activity that would test your feet the most on BMQ. If you don't think you'd be ready for that by Jan then there's nothing wrong with waiting for a later course. No sense trying to force yourself only to get hurt again & then have to be taken off course.



Thank you for your help. I'm stubborn but I guess my health comes first.


----------



## IBM (25 Nov 2010)

You're welcome. Hope everything works out for you in the end.


----------



## medicineman (25 Nov 2010)

TRYHARD2001 said:
			
		

> How does one go about breaking both heel bones? I've heard of it happening in IED incidents overseas, but never civvie side.



Falls, car accidents, things with lots of linear force to the feet/legs.

MM


----------



## mariomike (25 Nov 2010)

TRYHARD2001 said:
			
		

> How does one go about breaking both heel bones? I've heard of it happening in IED incidents overseas, but never civvie side.



Double heel fractures are not uncommon on civie-side.


----------



## Sapplicant (25 Nov 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Falls, car accidents, things with lots of linear force to the feet/legs.
> 
> MM




What other possible injuries to the feet could occur due to a fall? I ask because about 10 days ago I was rappelling down the side of a load of trees we just packed for the States, and someone unlocked the wench which held the strap I was using. About 15 feet down I went, landed on my feet, and the left one wasn't happy about it. 

Next day I went to hospital after trying to work the morning despite the pain. They x-rayed it, the Dr. looked at the bruising and swelling, poked where it hurt, told me to take a week off, they were going to get a radiologist to check it out, and that they'd call me to let me know whether it needed a cast or not.

They never actually told me what was wrong with it, and 7 days later I went back to work, stilll unable to put full weight on it, walk properly. What, fractures aside, might be ailing me, and would it be wise to check back witht he hospital?


----------



## medicineman (25 Nov 2010)

Sprain, bony bruise, dislocation...of course I can't really diagnose this over the internet.

MM


----------



## Sapplicant (25 Nov 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> of course I can't really diagnose this over the internet.
> 
> MM




Thanks for the reply. Hospital it is.  ;D


----------



## safetysOff (25 Nov 2010)

As medicine man stated you're best to see a physician.  You can break, dislocate or bruise any of the tarsal bones of your feet, associated phalanges and tib/fib. 







You can also  sprain any of the associated ligaments and strain any of the muscles of your feet.  The combinations are endless  ;D although a few tend to occur most often.


----------



## Sapplicant (25 Nov 2010)

safetysOff said:
			
		

> As medicine man stated you're best to see a physician.  You can break, dislocate or bruise any of the tarsal bones of your feet, associated phalanges and tib/fib.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Going by where the pain/swelling/pop/grind is now, it's something related to the calcaneus. I'd highly doubt it's broken though, as I was able to work a total of 24 hours monday and tuesday. Hurt like heck, but I doubt walking would be possible with a broken heel, let alone carrying around 80+ lb trees all day. Like I said, hospital it is.


----------



## Maelstrom (25 Nov 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Going by where the pain/swelling/pop/grind is now, it's something related to the calcaneus. I'd highly doubt it's broken though, as I was able to work a total of 24 hours monday and tuesday. Hurt like heck, but I doubt walking would be possible with a broken heel, let alone carrying around 80+ lb trees all day. Like I said, hospital it is.



Yea probably not broken, I was off my feet for three months before I was cleared to walk again


----------



## Sapplicant (25 Nov 2010)

Maelstrom said:
			
		

> Yea probably not broken, I was off my feet for three months before I was cleared to walk again



Ain't gravity a b***h? Sure gets the adrenaline flowing when you realize you're taking the fastest possible way down, haha. Lucky I landed on my feet and was semi-prepared for it. As prepared as you can get in the time it takes to fall 5 metres.


----------

